# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Game độc lập là giải pháp mới của ngành game Nhật Bản

## tranhuytn668

Đối với ngành game toàn cầu, thị trường game Nhật Bản đã trưởng thành và hùng mạnh từ rất lâu nay, nhưng đồng thời nó cũng “khép kín” hơn nhiều so với những thị trường khác. Điều đó đã có ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới quan niệm kinh doanh của các công ty game, sở thích của người chơi Nhật Bản cho tới tận thời điển hiện tại.


Do thực lực của một thị trường khép kín là có hạn, khối lượng giao dịch cũng đã diễn ra tình trạng đình trệ trong vài năm qua, nhưng để thu hút thêm người sử dụng thì chắc chắn phải cần đến những dòng game hoàn toàn mới. Đối mặt với vấn đề này, nhiều doanh nghiệp game Nhật Bản đang cho rằng phát triển game độc lập (indie) sẽ trở thành một bước đột phá mới, có thể hóa giải tình hình hiện nay.
*Tokyo Game Show 2014 tràn ngập “phiên bản tiếp theo”*
Ở hội chợ TGS vừa qua, khách tham quan có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy rằng hầu hết những sản phẩm hot của các hãng sản xuất nổi tiếng đều là những phiên bản tiếp theo của một dòng game nào đó.
Đơn cử có thể kể tới dòng game Monster Hunter được ra đời từ năm 2004 của Capcom, kẻ từ đó cho tới nay thì đã có tới 28 sản phẩm thuộc dòng game được tung ra thị trường, tiêu thụ hơn 28 triệu bản và Monster Hunter 4G là phiên bản mới nhất được đem tới TGS 2014.


Về cơ bản, gian hàng của Capcom không hề có game mới và toàn là “phiên bản tiếp theo”. Bên cạnh đó thì tình hình của gian hàng những hãng lớn khác như Konami hay Sega cũng diễn ra tương tự.
*Lí do các hãng thích sản xuất “phiên bản tiếp theo”*
Đương nhiên, chuyện các công ty game Nhật Bản ưa thích phát triển phần tiếp là có một lí do khách quan. Cùng với sự tiến hóa của game console, các trò chơi đang ngày càng được nâng cao về chất lượng hình ảnh, gameplay cũng ngày một phong phú, nhưng để có được những bước tiến hóa vượt bậc đó thì công việc phát triển phần mềm game cũng đã không ngừng phức tạp, chi phí đầu tư cũng không ngừng nhân lên.
Hiện nay, số tiền đầu tư để phát triển một game console tầm cỡ tại thị trường Nhật Bản là khoảng 40 – 50 triệu USD (khoảng 1000 nghìn tỷ VNĐ), đây là một con số không hề nhỏ đối với đại đa số những sản phẩm mới và nếu thất bại thì sẽ rất nguy hiểm tới số phận của doanh nghiệp.


Mặt khác, công việc phát triển các bản tiếp theo của một dòng game nào đó lại là một phương án an toàn và ít tốn kém hơn, bởi chúng vốn đã có một lượng người sử dụng ổn định, khâu phát triển mô hình nhân vật, chuyển động cảnh vật hay phong cách thiết kế đều có thể tận dụng từ sản phẩm trước, phương thức quảng cáo tuyên truyền cũng dễ dàng hơn.
*Vấn đề thị trường game Nhật Bản đang phải đối mặt*
Tất nhiên, chuyện gì cũng có mặt trái của nó, khi ngày càng có nhiều hãng game lựa chọn phương thức sản xuất phiên bản tiếp theo thì thị trường cũng xuất hiện tinh trạng đình trệ. Năm ngoái, top 5 phần mềm game có doanh số bán hành tốt nhất khu vực Nhật Bản đều là những phiên bản tiếp theo của một dòng game nổi tiếng từ trước đó.
Trước mắt, số lượng game thủ tại Nhật Bản đã đạt lên đỉnh và đang bắt đầu đà xuống dốc, đối với hoàn cảnh như thế thì cần có những sản phẩm mới để thu hút thêm lượng người sử dụng nếu không thì tỷ lệ tăng trưởng của ngành sẽ bị chậm lại.


Thời gian gần đây, không ít người trong ngành game Nhật Bản đang coi các nhà phát triển game độc lập là một giải pháp đột phá mới. Mặc dù TGS 2014 không có khu vực riêng dành cho game độc lập, nhưng các hãng truyền thống như SCE, Nintendo đều có công bố những game độc lập mới và nhận được phản ứng tích cực từ phía thị trường.
Nhiều người bình luận rằng game độc lập và các nhà phát triển game độc lập có hi vọng gia tăng nhân khẩu của ngành, cống hiến và mở rộng phạm vị của game, tạo bước đi mới cho thị tường game Nhật Bản vốn đang bị ngưng trệ.

----------

